

Ask HN: Innocuous News? HN is now IN? - mapleoin

What gives?
======
asimjalis
I predicted this post here <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=576332>

~~~
knightinblue
Somebody get this guy a medal!

Lol. Maybe they can make the original post a sticky so people won't keep
asking the same thing? Is that even possible on HN?

------
bbuffone
Even though it will be changed back, I will still say I don't like it. Hacking
and IT don't need political correctness, they need freedom of expression.

Ask yourself, "What would Katt Williams say about this change?" He would
probably say something like - "Hacker Please!"

------
tokenadult
This thread will tell you all you need to know:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=575815>

------
winanga
not interesting, stimulating, or significant; pallid; insipid: an innocuous
novel

(third definition at <http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/innocuous>)

Should we take a vote on a new name?

~~~
knightinblue
Or we could just go back to hacker news. And stop sweating what other people
would think about us reading it.

